# Heart in my stomach!!



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

9:30am I was getting ready for work...The Boss called me and said I can take easy today:thumbup I worked 55 hrs last week)....been working my pants off lately. So decided to head to Dauphin island to Fort Gaines jetties. Cast net n sabiki rigs for bait...after about an hour finally had enough "greenbacks" or whitebait to fish for specks. So headed for My favorite jetty with my buddy who always come down from Laffeyette,La:notworthy:. First three bait I put in water got slurp down by nice specks:thumbsup: So my buddy was 25 feet away from when I hooked into another speck, when hell broke loose, a school of big mullet came sky rocketing out of water toward me with one landing on jetty, before I could react about 35 lb king mackeral leaps lands a foot in front of me...teeth out n all...really I thought I was dead...just thinking about the potential impact of that fish sent chill down my spine.....on side note My buddy caught his first speck...................A fricking 30 inch speck.....A fricking 30 inch 8.96 pound speck....u kidding me....lucky bastard....never caught one over 7.50. What a day....Sorry no pics, but he going to take pictures of the monster and I upload on here later.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow great report! I was on the jetties of St George island and about a 5ft goes airborne at the most 50 yards away! It gets your heart racing, that's for sure.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Did the king land on the jetty???


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Cracker said:


> Did the king land on the jetty???


It actually did partically land on jetty,it was pretty stunned at first, My dumb behind probaly would of jumped on it but I was dealing with a speck and a heart attack.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

You have to take photos of big specks man!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

THAT, was a great fish tale. And that giant trout for your fishin buddy, no one would have made up all that and the King Fish, too. This is what makes it worth reading reports. Yes, that buddy of yours is one lucky SOB.

Thanks, from a land locked fisherman.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta colorfully report the day!!! Good job, and glad you didn't get toothed ta death!!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report :thumbup:

Would've luved to have been there to see that!


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

David, been crazy down on the JETTIES the bait been so thick sound like rain, Before all this weather, even seen two very nice grouper(dont know what kind?) Off the small pier.


----------

